# Order A Widget Then All I Get Is Adds On My Screen For Widgets



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2019)

Every time I order something on line I then get mobbed on screen with adds for what I just ordered. Isn't that marketing in reverse?


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 13, 2019)

I hear you brother, loud & clear.  It must be some sort of millennial thinking that I don't understand.  Amazon is terrible for this.  
1. Bought a certain camera  a couple of years ago.  I keep getting adds e-mailed to me about this certain camera.  I am not going to buy another one.  I wish they would dumby up.
2. Bought a book on Newfoundland.  Went there.  Still keep getting adds about travel books on Newfoundland.  They really need to dumby up!


----------



## gennie (Dec 13, 2019)

yes, bought bra by mail order from certain company at least 10 years ago. I never ordered again from this company and have moved twice since yet I continue be bombarded with emails and *paper catalogs *featuring bras from them.  

I shudder to think how many trees lost their lives in this company's effort to sell me another $20 bra.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 14, 2019)

I believe many companies have some stupid idea that if you stuff the customer's mail box with the same ad day in & day out, that customer will finally break down & make a purchase.  NOT A SNOWBALL'S CHANCE IN A HOT PLACE"  I just get frustrated & darn mad & look for some way to block their ad or find out how to unsubscribe.  There is only so much abuse I can take.


----------

